# Woodcraft - nifty little ipad design app



## Gaz (25 Sep 2012)

I stumbled across this app in the App Store, takes a little while to get used to but once you have designed your projects you have a 360 deg view of it which lets you get a great visual before you spend any money, also gives you a project book which you can print and automatically gives you a list of timber sizes you will need, used it on a couple of projects, I think it's about a fiver and for me has been well worth the money, check it out here


https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/woodcra ... 48986?mt=8

Gaz


----------

